# Tamron 150-600 f/5-6.3 VC Availability



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 14, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15197"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=15197">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Tamron 150-600 f/5-6.3 VC

</strong>The Tamron 150-600 f/5-6.3 VC lens will be available in the USA on January 17, 2014. Pricing hasn’t yet been confirmed, however we have heard it would be under $1100.</p>
<p><em>Thanks Johnathon</em></p>
<p><strong>Tamron Press Release</strong></p>
<p><em><strong>December 13, 2013, Commack, N.Y.</strong></em> - Tamron Co., Ltd. (President & CEO: Morio Ono), a leading manufacturer of precision optics, has announced the release of an innovative ultra-telephoto zoom lens with a focal length range of 150mm to 600mm for full-frame and APS-C format DSLR cameras. The SP 150-600mm Di VC USD lens will be available in the USA on January 17, 2014.</p>
<p>Tamron’s current 200-500mm (Model A08) is a popular, compact, easy-to-use ultra-telephoto zoom lens, but customers have shown great interest in having a lens that provides an even greater focal length range</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>This all-new ultra-telephoto zoom lens features VC (Vibration Compensation) image stabilization, speedy, precise USD (Ultrasonic Silent Drive)(3), state-of-the-art eBAND (Extended Bandwidth & Angular-Dependency) Coating, which significantly reduces the unwanted light reflections that cause flare and ghosting, and a sophisticated and stylish new external finish.</p>
<p>Its 4x ultra-telephoto zoom capabilities, with a focal length range from 150mm to 600mm, enhance the creative potential of telephoto photography, a captivating feature for all photographers, particularly nature, wildlife, and sports shooters.</p>
<p><strong>Product Highlights</strong></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>4x ultra-telephoto zoom lens with a focal length range of 150mm to 600mm</strong><strong> </strong>

The focal length range of this lens was extended by 50mm on the wide-angle side and 100mm on the telephoto side compared to the existing model A08, making it possible to take even more striking photographs of birds, wildlife, sports, and other distant subjects. Mounted on APS-C DSLR cameras, it has a stunning near1000mm telephoto equivalent focal length range of 233mm to 930mm.</li>
<li><strong>World class image quality</strong>

Employing 20 elements in 13 groups and boasting an advanced optical design, the lens delivers a superior balance of resolution and contrast for sharp, clear images. The front group contains three LD (Low Dispersion) glass elements (two in the first group, one in the third) for enhanced optical correction effectiveness, enabling the lens to thoroughly compensate for on-axis aberrations at the telephoto end. The lens also adopts eBAND Coating, developed from state-of-the-art coating technologies, and conventional BBAR (Broad-Band Anti-Reflection) Coating to greatly suppress ghosting and flare even when shooting under adverse lighting conditions.</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li><strong>Achieves a 600mm focal length in a compact easy-to-handle package</strong>

Ingenious optical design features minimize the movement of lens groups within the lens when zooming. This reduces the amount of barrel extension needed to cover the complete focusing range, making the entire lens more compact.</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li><strong>Beautiful background blur effects </strong>

Adopting a 9 blade circular diaphragm enables users to create beautiful background blur effects (Bokeh), which provide even greater potential for creative expression. This circular diaphragm retains a nearly circular shape even at two stops down from its maximum aperture.</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li><strong>VC (Vibration Compensation) mechanism creates greater opportunities for sharper handheld photography</strong>

Tamron’s proprietary VC (Vibration Compensation) image stabilization system uses a three-coil system, delivering significantly sharper images and creating greater opportunities for handheld ultra-telephoto photography.</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li><strong>Comfortable autofocus</strong>

Tamron’s new SP 150-600mm F/5-6.3 Di VC USD features a USD (Ultrasonic Silent Drive) ultrasonic motor drive for swift and accurate AF response, it delivers high torque, very fast response times, and very low noise. The full-time manual focus mechanism allows users to make fine manual focus adjustments at any time even when AF is engaged.</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li><strong>New elegant, high-class external finish</strong>

Tamron has upgraded the cosmetic design and finish of this lens to create a more sophisticated, high-end look in keeping with the demands of discerning full-frame DSLR users. Employing a sophisticated linear pattern rubber grip on the zoom and focus rings and an attractive and stylish tungsten silver brand ring, this newly designed model accentuates its visceral presence with understated elegance and class.</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li><strong>Easy-to-use tripod mount</strong>

The tripod mount has been completely redesigned to provide superior stability, durability, ease of use, and portability.</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li><strong>Comes with “SILKYPIX Developer Studio for Tamron”, RAW image development processing software for Tamron’s SP lenses</strong>

The SILKYPIX Developer Studio software can develop high-quality images from RAW data, incorporating adjustments that can express the personal style and taste of the photographer. These include white balance, color, sharpness, and the tonal curves recorded by digital cameras. The SILKYPIX Developer Studio for Tamron provides a range of functions, in addition to the basic adjustment capabilities, such as correcting aberrations (chromatic aberrations of magnification, distortion, peripheral light fall-off), based on the optical data. Used in tandem with Tamron’s SP series lenses – renowned for their high-depiction capability – this advanced technology efficiently produces images that meet photographers’ most exacting demands.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 14, 2013)

For $1100, it wouldn't surprise me if an image cropped from the current Canon 100-400L at 400mm gives IQ that's at least as good as the Tamron at 600mm.


----------



## photonius (Dec 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> For $1100, it wouldn't surprise me if an image cropped from the current Canon 100-400L at 400mm gives IQ that's at least as good as the Tamron at 600mm.



with that price tag, yes, it wouldn't be surprising. Still, one can hope for a miracle. :


----------



## candc (Dec 14, 2013)

sample images

http://blog.naver.com/sp_marketing/70179201020

no exif but claimed to be from this lens.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> For $1100, it wouldn't surprise me if an image cropped from the current Canon 100-400L at 400mm gives IQ that's at least as good as the Tamron at 600mm.



I haven't gotten my hands on the pre-release copy yet (hopefully over the next few weeks), but even full size images are supposed to look very good according to my contact in the company. I'm skeptical at your statement. The 100-400L is hardly a new design. I wouldn't be surprised if this were true of a redesign of the 100-400LII, but not the older one (of which there is huge sample variation anyway).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 14, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > For $1100, it wouldn't surprise me if an image cropped from the current Canon 100-400L at 400mm gives IQ that's at least as good as the Tamron at 600mm.
> ...



The Sigma 150-500mm DG OS HSM APO is 10 years newer than the 100-400L, and in the same price range as the new Tamron (a little cheaper, but 100mm shorter). The cropped 100-400L is optically superior, as is the 100-400L + 1.4x TC (and the lens takes a big IQ hit from the TC). So, I'm skeptical of your skepticism. 

Also, since Tamron is sending you a copy, I'm frankly skeptical that your tests will be representative of production lenses (nothing against your testing, but I don't put much faith in reviews where the lens isn't purchased through a normal retail channel).


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...


I suspect it will out resolve the 100-400, but am very curious how it will compare to the 400F5.6....


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 14, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> ...even full size images are supposed to look very good according to my contact in the company.



They're going to send you a preproduction copy to review, they know you're going to publish that review, and a company rep tells you the images look very good. Amazing... :


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > ...even full size images are supposed to look very good according to my contact in the company.
> ...



I want to see what happens when Roger from Lens Rentals runs a dozen through his test bench. Evaluation based on a single copy, although interesting, is inherently flawed as it is statistically insignificant, particularly when that single lens may or may not have been specially selected.

Also, when you look at the published MTF curves, it seems to indicate a soft lens once you get away from the center when it is zoomed out.....


----------



## hoodlum (Dec 14, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...



We will likely find out later in January as I am sure Roger will have a few on order.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 14, 2013)

hoodlum said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



That is always one of the most important benchmarks for me, too. It gives you a better sense of your "odds" in the sample variation lottery.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Fair enough. Tell you what, if you hear/read that I am buying the lens for myself, that should send a pretty clear signal 8)


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > ...even full size images are supposed to look very good according to my contact in the company.
> ...



While I understand your skepticism, if you have read my reviews you should know that I attempt to be completely frank about lens' weaknesses as well as strengths. There has never been any attempt to bias my results, and, since my primary occupation is as a pastor, I do value honesty.


----------



## hoodlum (Dec 14, 2013)

*150-600mm Sample Images*

These are the sample images from Tamron's site.

http://www.tamron.com.hk/A011/

I thought this one looked very good for a 600mm zoom. Certainly much better than 400mm + TC.
http://www.tamron.com.hk/A011/Fukuda_14.tif


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: 150-600mm Sample Images*



hoodlum said:


> These are the sample images from Tamron's site.
> 
> http://www.tamron.com.hk/A011/
> 
> ...



Just brought that image (TIF) into Lightroom and looked at it @ 100%. It is stopped down a stop from wide open (f/9), but even so it looks pretty sharp. Individual hairs are resolved quite well. Even better, the transition zone looks good (and that was a real weakness for their 70-300 VC).


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 14, 2013)

I downloaded more of those TIF files, and I have to say that I'm pretty excited for this lens. I'm not a birder or a real wildlife shooter, but if I could get this kind of reach with fairly good image quality it would be very appealing to me. My investment would be more in line with the amount of time that I will actually be using the lens. This is the reason that I have never purchased one of the great whites; I just wouldn't use it enough to personally justify the expense. But absorbing this kind of cost even it only accounts for 5% of my overall shooting would be a different story.


----------



## Albi86 (Dec 14, 2013)

MTF charts don't look bad at all.

There is concern only for the meridional 30lppm line at 600mm WO, that has a steep decline towards the edge. Well, first of all one could have expected as much. Moreover we don't know how it is when stopped to, say, f/8 or at 550 mm instead of 600mm.

We need more comprehensive reviews, but I see good potential here. It might be a particularly good performer on APS-C.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 14, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> Fair enough. Tell you what, if you hear/read that I am buying the lens for myself, that should send a pretty clear signal 8)


Yes, putting one's own cash on the table speaks very loud and clear...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 14, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> There has never been any attempt to bias my results, and, since my primary occupation is as a pastor, I do value honesty.



Just to be clear, I'm not in any way suggesting dishonesty or bias _on your part_. What I'm suggesting is that if you're testing lenses provided directly to you (as a reviewer) by the manufacturer, your results may be biased through no fault of your own, but due to the manufacturer hand picking and pre-testing the lenses you receive. Also, pre-production lenses, by definition, aren't representative of lenses that come from the established production line. 

If you like the lens well enough to purchase your own copy, I trust you will update your review if the production lens you buy differs substantially from the preproduction lens Tamron sent you for testing.


----------



## lescrane (Dec 14, 2013)

I really don't see a need to question Dustin Abbott's integrity on lens testing. I would argue that large magazines and websites that make their money through advertising by big camera companies, or click-throughs to stores have more to gain by biased reviews. 

I think *all* reviews should be questioned, not so much because of intentional bias, but because of testing variations, and as mentioned by previous posters, variation between copies, esp. w/big glasss. when the lens is out, we should have 5 or more reviews to look at, and unless there's some conspiracy, we should get a consensus on qualities based on bench tests.

My only concern is how will this lens work for me. That's not just theoretical, it's practical. For example, I do not use a tripod, I shoot either handheld or with a monopod. So even if I had a sharpest lens ever made, I would introduce some shake which would affect results. I value a fast and effective stabilization system and that's my biggest hope for this lens. I'm sure it will have to be stopped down at least one full stop for optimum optical sharpness, and that it will *not* be sharpest at 600mm. So, the question is...how will this work for me at 400-500mm compared to a more expensive 100-400 L? or the Bigma??? I think we'll all find out soon and that will end the some of the speculation.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 14, 2013)

I downloaded all of the sample TIFs from that page and examined them full size in Lightroom. A few observations:



The BIF shots were all taken with a 1Dx, and it seems to be an earlier version of the lens because it just registers at 150-600mm

The latter shots were taken with a 5DIII and the lens registers its proper name

Sharpness at 600mm f/6.3 is not astounding, but it is far from bad.

I have no question that good samples were chosen, so obviously YMMV

Both color rendition and bokeh in both the highlights and the transition zone look quite good to me for a variable aperture zoom

I'm glad the samples include BIF shots. I hope this indicates reasonably good AF

They are TIF files, and there is 0 sharpening on import, but I suspect they were sharpened before being flattened in PS because haloing appears pretty quickly when adding more sharpness in LR

Stopping down even a bit seems to improve sharpness (in the samples) at 600mm


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > There has never been any attempt to bias my results, and, since my primary occupation is as a pastor, I do value honesty.
> ...



Absolutely. I have ended up purchasing retail copies of several of the lenses that I have tested. I have also updated reviews both on my website and on threads here with comments about issues that I have encountered with lenses/equipment after review.

Even my contact in Tamron Canada is surprised at how quickly this lens is coming to market. They initially expected a longer roll-out period. I am somewhat skeptical that the copy I get my hands on will be a pre-production copy with the release date now not much more than a month away. I think that ship has sailed, and whoever shot these samples were using the pre-production units.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 14, 2013)

lescrane said:


> I really don't see a need to question Dustin Abbott's integrity on lens testing. I would argue that large magazines and websites that make their money through advertising by big camera companies, or click-throughs to stores have more to gain by biased reviews.
> 
> I think *all* reviews should be questioned, not so much because of intentional bias, but because of testing variations, and as mentioned by previous posters, variation between copies, esp. w/big glasss. when the lens is out, we should have 5 or more reviews to look at, and unless there's some conspiracy, we should get a consensus on qualities based on bench tests.
> 
> My only concern is how will this lens work for me. That's not just theoretical, it's practical. For example, I do not use a tripod, I shoot either handheld or with a monopod. So even if I had a sharpest lens ever made, I would introduce some shake which would affect results. I value a fast and effective stabilization system and that's my biggest hope for this lens. I'm sure it will have to be stopped down at least one full stop for optimum optical sharpness, and that it will *not* be sharpest at 600mm. So, the question is...how will this work for me at 400-500mm compared to a more expensive 100-400 L? or the Bigma??? I think we'll all find out soon and that will end the some of the speculation.



Good points, and one of the biggest reasons why Roger's conclusions are LensRentals are so valuable. He has access to more copies than any reviewer I know, and I trust his assessment on the technical end. My reviews are more about real world use, and are much less useful scientifically and hopefully a little more useful for those looking for practical application.


----------



## rs (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: 150-600mm Sample Images*



TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> hoodlum said:
> 
> 
> > These are the sample images from Tamron's site.
> ...


f6.3 to f9 is only one stop. Not much of a stop down, and its already getting pretty close to diffraction. Presuming wide open can't yield these results, there's not much room to maneuver while maintaining performance with this lens. Still, that shot does look impressive, but no clues as to how much PP was applied, or what lens was really used. Just look at Nokia's promotional material for examples of how not everything is as it seems:

http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/5/3294545/nokias-pureview-ads-are-fraudulent
http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/6/3297878/nokias-pureview-still-photos-also-include-fakes


----------



## unfocused (Dec 14, 2013)

Kind of ridiculous for people to be arguing over the sharpness of a lens that hasn't been released yet. 

The Tamron 70-300 VC is a very good lens for the money. Comparable sharpness to the 100-400 L. Not as sharp or as responsive as the 70-300 L but about a third the cost too. My only real complaint with the 70-300 was that under certain conditions it had a tendency to "hunt" a little before locking focus. Not consistently and not a terrible problem, but I did experience it a time or two.

If the 150-600 is of comparable quality, I'll be pleased.


----------



## Hannes (Dec 14, 2013)

At $1100 it sounds like the new default zoo lens to me. Like I wrote in the other thread, as long as IQ isn't much worse than the 100-400L I may well buy one.


----------



## samkatz (Dec 14, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Kind of ridiculous for people to be arguing over the sharpness of a lens that hasn't been released yet.
> 
> The Tamron 70-300 VC is a very good lens for the money. Comparable sharpness to the 100-400 L. Not as sharp or as responsive as the 70-300 L but about a third the cost too. My only real complaint with the 70-300 was that under certain conditions it had a tendency to "hunt" a little before locking focus. Not consistently and not a terrible problem, but I did experience it a time or two.
> 
> If the 150-600 is of comparable quality, I'll be pleased.



I'm very pleased with the Tamron 70-300 vc also, esp. comp to the Canon 70-300 IS USM(non L). My big pet peeve w./this lens is mechanical. The VC on/off switch protrudes a lot and I'm constantly shutting it off by mistake, not realizing it until I waste a couple shots. hope they improve that.


----------



## Albi86 (Dec 15, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Kind of ridiculous for people to be arguing over the sharpness of a lens that hasn't been released yet.
> 
> The Tamron 70-300 VC is a very good lens for the money. Comparable sharpness to the 100-400 L. Not as sharp or as responsive as the 70-300 L but about a third the cost too. My only real complaint with the 70-300 was that under certain conditions it had a tendency to "hunt" a little before locking focus. Not consistently and not a terrible problem, but I did experience it a time or two.
> 
> If the 150-600 is of comparable quality, I'll be pleased.



I'm also quite happy with mine.

Again, my only concern has been the CA and low resolving power. When mounted on crop cameras it dies.

It really shines on FF (borders keep up quite well) but then again, 300mm on FF isn't quite taking you anywhere fancy. Now, 600mm....


----------



## AJ (Dec 15, 2013)

lescrane said:


> I really don't see a need to question Dustin Abbott's integrity on lens testing. I would argue that large magazines and websites that make their money through advertising by big camera companies, or click-throughs to stores have more to gain by biased reviews.
> 
> I think *all* reviews should be questioned, not so much because of intentional bias, but because of testing variations, and as mentioned by previous posters, variation between copies, esp. w/big glasss. when the lens is out, we should have 5 or more reviews to look at, and unless there's some conspiracy, we should get a consensus on qualities based on bench tests.
> 
> My only concern is how will this lens work for me. That's not just theoretical, it's practical. For example, I do not use a tripod, I shoot either handheld or with a monopod. So even if I had a sharpest lens ever made, I would introduce some shake which would affect results. I value a fast and effective stabilization system and that's my biggest hope for this lens. I'm sure it will have to be stopped down at least one full stop for optimum optical sharpness, and that it will *not* be sharpest at 600mm. So, the question is...how will this work for me at 400-500mm compared to a more expensive 100-400 L? or the Bigma??? I think we'll all find out soon and that will end the some of the speculation.



I agree with that too. I'm watching this lens closely, and it may very well be the lens for me. If I need to stop down a little for optimal sharpness then so be it. Also I don't expect miracles along the edges because I don't place my subjects there. If this thing does a competent 500/8 and and if the stabilization is solid then I'm sold.

FWIW I like the bokeh on that bison shot.


----------



## hoodlum (Dec 15, 2013)

C-Net has just confirmed price of $1069. They said Tamron announced the pricing today (Sunday). I don't see any Tamron press release with pricing so this must have been verbal.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57615654-1/tamron-sets-price-for-150-600mm-supertele-$1069/


----------



## StudentOfLight (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm hoping for a lens that can live up to the IQ of Tamron's more recent releases (the 24-70VC and 70-200VC), but at only $1100 I'm also quite skeptical. I would have preferred it if Tamron spent an extra $200-300 to make a better lens (e.g. better glass, improved durability). Even at $1400 it would be still be a compelling alternative to the 100-400L if it could keep up optically. At $1100 it seems like the aim was more to be the best third party long zoom than actually compete directly with the 100-400L. 

Who knows, lets wait for the reviews...


----------



## Albi86 (Dec 16, 2013)

StudentOfLight said:


> I'm hoping for a lens that can live up to the IQ of Tamron's more recent releases (the 24-70VC and 70-200VC), but at only $1100 I'm also quite skeptical. I would have preferred it if Tamron spent an extra $200-300 to make a better lens (e.g. better glass, improved durability). Even at $1400 it would be still be a compelling alternative to the 100-400L if it could keep up optically. At $1100 it seems like the aim was more to be the best third party long zoom than actually compete directly with the 100-400L.
> 
> Who knows, lets wait for the reviews...



The more you go up in price, the less people want to buy 3rd-party lenses - for a number of reason.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 16, 2013)

StudentOfLight said:


> I'm hoping for a lens that can live up to the IQ of Tamron's more recent releases (the 24-70VC and 70-200VC), but at only $1100 I'm also quite skeptical. I would have preferred it if Tamron spent an extra $200-300 to make a better lens (e.g. better glass, improved durability). Even at $1400 it would be still be a compelling alternative to the 100-400L if it could keep up optically. At $1100 it seems like the aim was more to be the best third party long zoom than actually compete directly with the 100-400L.
> 
> Who knows, lets wait for the reviews...



While I don't entirely agree with you, I will confess that a somewhat similar thought has been in the back of my mind. The release price for the 70-200VC was $1599, the 24-70VC was either $1299 or $1399. With the size of the front element I can scarcely see where production costs could be lower on the 150-600. And yet Tamron is claiming weathersealing, robust build, and new technology in the glass. We'll see.

If it turns out to be a fairly good lens, however, Tamron is going to sell a LOT of these.


----------



## hoodlum (Dec 16, 2013)

Dustin, do you know what the pricing for Canada is?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 16, 2013)

hoodlum said:


> Dustin, do you know what the pricing for Canada is?



Not yet. I wouldn't be surprised to see either $1099 or $1199, but I will know for sure in a few weeks. I have been told that I will have a copy in hand by the first of the year. I'm excited to try it out, although I wish it were a better time of year. Wildlife in January is, well, sometimes hard to find!


----------



## Artifex (Dec 16, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> hoodlum said:
> 
> 
> > Dustin, do you know what the pricing for Canada is?
> ...



If you are as lucky as me, you will end up with a lot of photos of wild snow banks!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 16, 2013)

Artifex said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > hoodlum said:
> ...



That's what I'm afraid of!


----------



## Otara (Dec 16, 2013)

Summer in Oz! But our problem will be more wanting to go outside because the streets are melting rather than the snow.

Also because of various changes in exchange rates and $1000 custom limits, its gone to something that might be 50% more in price Oz dollarwise compared to a year or so ago.

Otara


----------



## hoodlum (Dec 16, 2013)

Tamron Canada just e-mailed me and said the official list price is $1299cdn. But dealers may/will likely sell for less.


----------



## crasher8 (Dec 16, 2013)

More and more disbelief around here that anything short of a Zeiss can outperform a Canon. Too bad. Brand loyalty can be blind faith at times, Nikon users show us that!


----------



## Marauder (Dec 18, 2013)

I must confess, I am curious about this lens. Like many, I am a bit uncertain given the announced "rock bottom" price. On the other hand, Sigma has managed to create an amazing lens in its 120-300 2.8 Sport, for a price that is well under what its closest Canon and Nikon competitors cost. And no, I'm not saying I expect this lens to match the 120-300 optically while costing less than half its price. What I am saying though, it's possible for a company to create a lens that "punches above its price point." Only time (and some solid reviews) will tell. It'd be awesome if it can match (or better yet, exceed) the IQ of the Canon 100-400L. Not that I'd expect it to match the new version 2 that is rumoured to be replacing that lens, but aiming at a the nearly 14 year old current model might be "doable," -- perhaps even at this price-point. Still, I expected this to be more expensive--like 3 grand or so, when I first saw the announcement. It will be far less interesting if it is only the same IQ as the Sigma 150-500 or 50-500, both of which are reputed to be optically inferior to the 100-400L. The other big challenge will be the AF performance, an area that many third-party lenses have failed to match the 'in house' brands. Sharp as a tack doesn't help if it can't focus on what you're shooting! Still, I'm intrigued to see how the various reviews pan out. It'd be wonderful to augment my 100-400L with something that has more reach. And the 500 and 600L's are just not economically feasible for me, despite their amazing IQ and features. I really do hope Tamron pulls this off!  This lens could be the bargain of the century, if it turns in a decent performance. 600mm on a budget is awfully tempting for someone with limited funds!


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 18, 2013)

Marauder said:


> I must confess, I am curious about this lens. Like many, I am a bit uncertain given the announced "rock bottom" price. On the other hand, Sigma has managed to create an amazing lens in its 120-300 2.8 Sport, for a price that is well under what its closest Canon and Nikon competitors cost. And no, I'm not saying I expect this lens to match the 120-300 optically while costing less than half its price. What I am saying though, it's possible for a company to create a lens that "punches above its price point." Only time (and some solid reviews) will tell. It'd be awesome if it can match (or better yet, exceed) the IQ of the Canon 100-400L. Not that I'd expect it to match the new version 2 that is rumoured to be replacing that lens, but aiming at a the nearly 14 year old current model might be "doable," -- perhaps even at this price-point. Still, I expected this to be more expensive--like 3 grand or so, when I first saw the announcement. It will be far less interesting if it is only the same IQ as the Sigma 150-500 or 50-500, both of which are reputed to be optically inferior to the 100-400L. The other big challenge will be the AF performance, an area that many third-party lenses have failed to match the 'in house' brands. Sharp as a tack doesn't help if it can't focus on what you're shooting! Still, I'm intrigued to see how the various reviews pan out. It'd be wonderful to augment my 100-400L with something that has more reach. And the 500 and 600L's are just not economically feasible for me, despite their amazing IQ and features. I really do hope Tamron pulls this off!  This lens could be the bargain of the century, if it turns in a decent performance. 600mm on a budget is awfully tempting for someone with limited funds!



Every now and then a classic is made... About 25 years ago Tamron came out with a 90mm macro lens that was comparable to anything else out there and at half the price.... I hope that they can pull it off again... I doubt it, but I hope they can do it.


----------



## Marauder (Dec 18, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Marauder said:
> 
> 
> > I must confess, I am curious about this lens. Like many, I am a bit uncertain given the announced "rock bottom" price. On the other hand, Sigma has managed to create an amazing lens in its 120-300 2.8 Sport, for a price that is well under what its closest Canon and Nikon competitors cost. And no, I'm not saying I expect this lens to match the 120-300 optically while costing less than half its price. What I am saying though, it's possible for a company to create a lens that "punches above its price point." Only time (and some solid reviews) will tell. It'd be awesome if it can match (or better yet, exceed) the IQ of the Canon 100-400L. Not that I'd expect it to match the new version 2 that is rumoured to be replacing that lens, but aiming at a the nearly 14 year old current model might be "doable," -- perhaps even at this price-point. Still, I expected this to be more expensive--like 3 grand or so, when I first saw the announcement. It will be far less interesting if it is only the same IQ as the Sigma 150-500 or 50-500, both of which are reputed to be optically inferior to the 100-400L. The other big challenge will be the AF performance, an area that many third-party lenses have failed to match the 'in house' brands. Sharp as a tack doesn't help if it can't focus on what you're shooting! Still, I'm intrigued to see how the various reviews pan out. It'd be wonderful to augment my 100-400L with something that has more reach. And the 500 and 600L's are just not economically feasible for me, despite their amazing IQ and features. I really do hope Tamron pulls this off!  This lens could be the bargain of the century, if it turns in a decent performance. 600mm on a budget is awfully tempting for someone with limited funds!
> ...



It'll be awesome if they can! Sigma's been upping the ante, so this might be Tamron's big play to make sure they aren't left in the dust. I'll wait till there are a bunch of reviews before I make a decision! Waiting to see Dustin's review and also Lens Rental's. And, of course, Bryan at The Digital Picture!


----------



## dlleno (Dec 18, 2013)

Even if the IQ is acceptable, I worry about AF performance. Either the aftermarket just doesn't have good reverse engineers, or Canon has hidden some things that can't be duplicated. If Tammy could really nail the AF, for advanced AF cameras like the 5D3 and 1DX, I think many would accept small compromizes in edge sharpness, maybe a little contrast, and and even bit of CA that could be corrected in post. Its just that when you are out in the wild with a 600, the last thing you want is an AF system that misses some x percent of the time, as you probably won't get that moment back.


----------



## Albi86 (Dec 18, 2013)

dlleno said:


> Even if the IQ is acceptable, I worry about AF performance. Either the aftermarket just doesn't have good reverse engineers, or Canon has hidden some things that can't be duplicated. If Tammy could really nail the AF, for advanced AF cameras like the 5D3 and 1DX, I think many would accept small compromizes in edge sharpness, maybe a little contrast, and and even bit of CA that could be corrected in post. Its just that when you are out in the wild with a 600, the last thing you want is an AF system that misses some x percent of the time, as you probably won't get that moment back.



I believe it will be a personal decision whether that moment is worth paying 12,700$ for the 600/4 L or if a fair rate of misses are well worth what you save with the 1,070$ Tamron.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 18, 2013)

Marauder said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Marauder said:
> ...


The marketing people are saying the lens has "world class image quality" and "superior imaging performance". But then again, have you ever seen the marketing people say "this lens is soft"  They seem to have left out a few buzzwords, as it is obvious that this will be a paradigm shifting lens that offers a quantum leap forward in unsurpassed excellence


----------



## dlleno (Dec 18, 2013)

Albi86 said:


> I believe it will be a personal decision whether that moment is worth paying 12,700$ for the 600/4 L or if a fair rate of misses are well worth what you save with the 1,070$ Tamron.



no way. personal decision! tell me it isn't so. I expect lens mfgs to make those decisions for us. JUST KIDDING! of course its a personal decision captain obvious. The personal decision I'd like to have is an AF system in the after market that at least approaches the 80% point. Right now they just haven't made it to prime time, imho. Don't get me wrong I'm sure Tammy will sell alot of those for $1K, but if it misses too many moments, some folks will wish for a $2,000K Tammy.


----------



## Hillsilly (Dec 19, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> But then again, have you ever seen the marketing people say "this lens is soft"



What about the 135/f2.8?

I'll join the chorus of those curious about this lens. My 400/5.6 has a pretty bad fungus problem and is on the fast track to the bin. With no modern Canon replacement in sight, I can't wait to read some reviews on the Tamron to see if it is a possible replacement. 

My only concern is that the length of the lens seems short given the focal range covered. Now I'm no lens designer, but I've always believed that the more "tele" a lens is, the more advanced (and expensive) internal optics that are required to produce great results. Hopefully, Tamron will prove me wrong.


----------



## hoodlum (Dec 20, 2013)

Here is a size comparison with the 100-400mm.

http://img5.blogs.yahoo.co.jp/ybi/1/6b/89/hozukoba/folder/196097/img_196097_18521527_0?1387480666


----------



## hoodlum (Dec 20, 2013)

Here are some initial comments. Maybe someone can do a better translation from French as I don't quite understand the first comment.

http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://www.lesnumeriques.com/legrandforum/avis/Photo/liste_sujet-1.htm&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dtamron%2B150-600mm%26sa%3DX%26biw%3D1680%26bih%3D848%26tbs%3Dqdr:h

First impressions compared to my, Canon 100-400 L: 
-Not very reactive to 600 mm f/6.3 (development) 
-Not bulky at all (without hand sun) 
-Amazing results for stability has 600 mm of hands. (There was some light certe but I Choote to a dark corner) 
-The noise? too much noise around to judge, I do not hear the focus while triggering the 6D without problem. 
-Seems to be a lot of vignetting 600 mm.


----------



## photonius (Dec 20, 2013)

hoodlum said:


> Here are some initial comments. Maybe someone can do a better translation from French as I don't quite understand the first comment.
> 
> http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=fr&u=http://www.lesnumeriques.com/legrandforum/avis/Photo/liste_sujet-1.htm&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dtamron%2B150-600mm%26sa%3DX%26biw%3D1680%26bih%3D848%26tbs%3Dqdr:h
> 
> ...



- Not very fast AF at 600mm (was inside shop in difficult light though)
- Not bulky (without hood)
- VC amazing stability at 600mm, there was some light, true, but it was pointed in a dark corner)
- too noisy in shop to hear focusing.


----------



## hoodlum (Dec 20, 2013)

My concern is the slow AF at 600mm as he was comparing to the 100-400mm.


----------



## dlleno (Dec 20, 2013)

hoodlum said:


> My concern is the slow AF at 600mm as he was comparing to the 100-400mm.



+1 they can have market-disruptive IQ/price ratio but if the AF is sub standard it just really lets the air out of that baloon. It just seems that Tammy and Sig just have not been able to nail the AF system, at least at the price point they target. Canon must either have some secret hidden sauce that the after market can't get to, or the after market doesn't have very good reverse engineers


----------



## hoodlum (Dec 23, 2013)

Here is a more detailed review.

http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://www.trinitylumberton.org/category29/&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.trinitylumberton.org/category29/%26newwindow%3D1


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jan 15, 2014)

As this is a variable aperture lens, does anybody know at what focal lengths the aperture changes happen?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 16, 2014)

StudentOfLight said:


> As this is a variable aperture lens, does anybody know at what focal lengths the aperture changes happen?



I do, and I will be sharing that exact information in my upcoming review (which will be allowed to go live next week).


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 16, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > As this is a variable aperture lens, does anybody know at what focal lengths the aperture changes happen?
> ...



Yippee! Looking forward to it


----------



## candc (Jan 16, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > As this is a variable aperture lens, does anybody know at what focal lengths the aperture changes happen?
> ...



you going to be buying one for yourself? i have seen enough to know it's great for the money and ordered one from b&h, availability is posted as 1-17, hope that's true and they are in stock and shipping soon.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 16, 2014)

candc said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > StudentOfLight said:
> ...



I don't think I'm breaking any confidentiality to say, yes, I do plan to add it to my kit, and yes, the lens should start shipping by the beginning of next week.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 16, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...


Somehow, I do not think that Tamron will be upset with having someone who is reviewing thier lens saying that they wish to add one to thier personal kit..


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 16, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Somehow, I do not think that Tamron will be upset with having someone who is reviewing thier lens saying that they wish to add one to thier personal kit..


Very true, though they might not take too kindly to a reviewer saying the opposite  I'm definitely curious about this lens, but give the overlap of my 70-200 2.8 IS II and 300 2.8 IS II + 1.4x and 2x extenders, it's hard to justify it for anything other than convenience. I'm anxious to see Justin's take on it, which will require another does of courage on his part to fend off the usual "I don't mean to be offensive" review-hating trolls ;D


----------



## AlanF (Jan 16, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > As this is a variable aperture lens, does anybody know at what focal lengths the aperture changes happen?
> ...



Why are you holding back such a small snippet of information - it will hardly spoil your review?


----------



## troy19 (Jan 16, 2014)

AlanF said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > StudentOfLight said:
> ...


maybe it's because he is under nda ?


----------



## jthomson (Jan 16, 2014)

I was at the Lensrentals web site today and they have the Tamron 150-600mm VC etc available for preorder. Hopefully this means Roger will soon get a few to play with, and give his take on the lens.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 16, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> For $1100, it wouldn't surprise me if an image cropped from the current Canon 100-400L at 400mm gives IQ that's at least as good as the Tamron at 600mm.


I doubt that very much. The 100-400 has to throw away a third of the image to get the same FOV ... on a camera like 5D MK III, this new Tamron at 600mm should give around the same IQ as the 100-400 at 400mm, if not better. Price isn't necessarily an indicator of quality anymore e.g the Sigma 35mm f/1.4
Besides not everyone can afford 600mm f/4 lens ... this 150-600 makes a great choice for people like us who can't afford or justify to purchase lenses that cost over $12000


----------



## AlanF (Jan 16, 2014)

troy19 said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...


 
Dustin
Are you under a non-disclosure agreement or are you just holding back information?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 16, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Every now and then a classic is made... About 25 years ago Tamron came out with a 90mm macro lens that was comparable to anything else out there and at half the price.... I hope that they can pull it off again... I doubt it, but I hope they can do it.


+1 ... they have done an excellent job with the 24-70 VC and I wish Tamron does make this 150-600 a very good lens and wish them all the best ... it will only benefit the consumers.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 16, 2014)

AlanF said:


> troy19 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...


The operative word here is allowed....


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 16, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > As this is a variable aperture lens, does anybody know at what focal lengths the aperture changes happen?
> ...


I eagerly await your review ... by the way when you say "next week", is that on Monday 20th January? if so, isn't that a bit late, coz the lens (according to B&H) will be available for purchase from tomorrow (17 January).


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 16, 2014)

AlanF said:


> troy19 said:
> 
> 
> > AlanF said:
> ...



That would be the former.


----------



## Kiboko (Jan 16, 2014)

I had the pleasure of trying one out and using it this afternoon, - it's in the UK shops folks! LCE pricing it at £1170. It was about the same size roughly as my old Canon 100-400 L lens, the weight was much as I expected it to be, - considerable heavier than my current 400 f5.6L, but not a problem, I hand-held it on a 7D to take a number of shots, it felt nicely balanced and the IS worked well. It focused very swiftly without hunting despite fading light. In short, I want one! But here's the dilemma. I've been told that if I use it on a F/F body the images might be soft at the edges. Someone else said there could be distortion at the edges of the images used on a F/F. Both advised that being an independent brand it might be better to use it on a crop body, despite perhaps, a lower IQ and/or more noise from a cropped sensor. Even more disappointing was the advice to go for the proprietary brand equivalent-range lens on a crop body rather than risk the Tamron, - and this from a sales rep. who was going to be selling it! Whilst I could happily accept the advice to go for the crop body, (if I was really to gain from that, - greater reach but more noise or lower ISO ceiling as against possible soft edges or distortion using a F/F body), being advised that the manufacturers' own lens would be a better bet in respect of IQ (at double the cost) deflated me somewhat, given the hype been given to this lens, and the affordable price. And the sales reps. advising me hadn't tried it for themselves of course. Indeed they might not have personally tried similar long lenses on both crop and F/F bodies to be able to justify their contention. Would be interested in other's ideas on this, before I commit!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 16, 2014)

dlleno said:


> hoodlum said:
> 
> 
> > My concern is the slow AF at 600mm as he was comparing to the 100-400mm.
> ...


This may give you an idea
Tamron SP 150-600mm Di VC USD - 600mm auto focus speed test


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 16, 2014)

Here is an unboxing video with music from some very old video game ;D ... be warned that the first 3 and a half minutes are a complete waste of time ... but you do get to see the lens after that, for a very loooong annoying period of time ... at 8.50 mins he does a size comparison between Sigma 150-500 OS & Tamron 150-500 VC (that is probably the only interesting part about this video).
TAMRON SP 150-600㎜ F/5-6.3 Di VC USD(Model A011)開封動画


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 16, 2014)

Kiboko said:


> I had the pleasure of trying one out and using it this afternoon, - it's in the UK shops folks! LCE pricing it at £1170. It was about the same size roughly as my old Canon 100-400 L lens, the weight was much as I expected it to be, - considerable heavier than my current 400 f5.6L, but not a problem, I hand-held it on a 7D to take a number of shots, it felt nicely balanced and the IS worked well. It focused very swiftly without hunting despite fading light. In short, I want one! But here's the dilemma. I've been told that if I use it on a F/F body the images might be soft at the edges. Someone else said there could be distortion at the edges of the images used on a F/F. Both advised that being an independent brand it might be better to use it on a crop body, despite perhaps, a lower IQ and/or more noise from a cropped sensor. Even more disappointing was the advice to go for the proprietary brand equivalent-range lens on a crop body rather than risk the Tamron, - and this from a sales rep. who was going to be selling it! Whilst I could happily accept the advice to go for the crop body, (if I was really to gain from that, - greater reach but more noise or lower ISO ceiling as against possible soft edges or distortion using a F/F body), being advised that the manufacturers' own lens would be a better bet in respect of IQ (at double the cost) deflated me somewhat, given the hype been given to this lens, and the affordable price. And the sales reps. advising me hadn't tried it for themselves of course. Indeed they might not have personally tried similar long lenses on both crop and F/F bodies to be able to justify their contention. Would be interested in other's ideas on this, before I commit!


Nice shop to avoid....
The lens could be soft at the edges.... unlike the 100-400 which is renowned for a razor-sharp image across the entire view.... NOT!
They say the lens works better on a crop body?!?!?!?!? That would definitely be a first for Tamron if it were true...
Use an equivalent range zoom lens????? Did they say who makes one? How come nobody else knows of an equivalent lens?
And all this from people who have not tried the lens.... WOW!!!!!
Nice shop to avoid!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 16, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Kiboko said:
> 
> 
> > I had the pleasure of trying one out and using it this afternoon, - it's in the UK shops folks! LCE pricing it at £1170. It was about the same size roughly as my old Canon 100-400 L lens, the weight was much as I expected it to be, - considerable heavier than my current 400 f5.6L, but not a problem, I hand-held it on a 7D to take a number of shots, it felt nicely balanced and the IS worked well. It focused very swiftly without hunting despite fading light. In short, I want one! But here's the dilemma. I've been told that if I use it on a F/F body the images might be soft at the edges. Someone else said there could be distortion at the edges of the images used on a F/F. Both advised that being an independent brand it might be better to use it on a crop body, despite perhaps, a lower IQ and/or more noise from a cropped sensor. Even more disappointing was the advice to go for the proprietary brand equivalent-range lens on a crop body rather than risk the Tamron, - and this from a sales rep. who was going to be selling it! Whilst I could happily accept the advice to go for the crop body, (if I was really to gain from that, - greater reach but more noise or lower ISO ceiling as against possible soft edges or distortion using a F/F body), being advised that the manufacturers' own lens would be a better bet in respect of IQ (at double the cost) deflated me somewhat, given the hype been given to this lens, and the affordable price. And the sales reps. advising me hadn't tried it for themselves of course. Indeed they might not have personally tried similar long lenses on both crop and F/F bodies to be able to justify their contention. Would be interested in other's ideas on this, before I commit!
> ...


+1


----------



## Kiboko (Jan 16, 2014)

Ought top make it clear that the alternatives are the Tamron 150-600 on a F/F body or 100-400 (or 400 prime) on a cropped body, giving the 600mm reach.


----------



## dlleno (Jan 16, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> dlleno said:
> 
> 
> > hoodlum said:
> ...



I could live with that! lol 

As for the edge sharpness question. We will know the details soon enough, but my guess is that the FF users who can't shell out 10x the price for a big white will be content with some amoung of edge softness that is greater than the big white primes. that just goes without saying. 

and I agree with Don; I'd avoid that shop. or that salesperson, as the recomnmendation seems to have been based on an ideology, not results.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 16, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Kiboko said:
> ...


+2, and I'm sure they weren't exactly being selfless by trying to steer you to more expensive, higher margin products.


----------



## weixing (Jan 17, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> Kiboko said:
> 
> 
> > I had the pleasure of trying one out and using it this afternoon, - it's in the UK shops folks! LCE pricing it at £1170. It was about the same size roughly as my old Canon 100-400 L lens, the weight was much as I expected it to be, - considerable heavier than my current 400 f5.6L, but not a problem, I hand-held it on a 7D to take a number of shots, it felt nicely balanced and the IS worked well. It focused very swiftly without hunting despite fading light. In short, I want one! But here's the dilemma. I've been told that if I use it on a F/F body the images might be soft at the edges. Someone else said there could be distortion at the edges of the images used on a F/F. Both advised that being an independent brand it might be better to use it on a crop body, despite perhaps, a lower IQ and/or more noise from a cropped sensor. Even more disappointing was the advice to go for the proprietary brand equivalent-range lens on a crop body rather than risk the Tamron, - and this from a sales rep. who was going to be selling it! Whilst I could happily accept the advice to go for the crop body, (if I was really to gain from that, - greater reach but more noise or lower ISO ceiling as against possible soft edges or distortion using a F/F body), being advised that the manufacturers' own lens would be a better bet in respect of IQ (at double the cost) deflated me somewhat, given the hype been given to this lens, and the affordable price. And the sales reps. advising me hadn't tried it for themselves of course. Indeed they might not have personally tried similar long lenses on both crop and F/F bodies to be able to justify their contention. Would be interested in other's ideas on this, before I commit!
> ...


Hi,
Of course this lens work better on a crop body... eqv. 240-960mm with AF...  

Anyway, base on the limited online review, I expected this lens will have vignetting at 600mm wide open on FF (I suspect this is the case when they announce that the lens include an image processing software) and I also don't expect it to be sharp at the corner at 600mm on FF also... at this price, I can live with that as long as image quality and AF is good at 600mm... 

Probably will get this lens to replace my 400mm F5.6L + 1.4x TC for birding.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 17, 2014)

weixing said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Kiboko said:
> ...



I can certainly live with it, especially since I don't _have_ anything longer than the 135L right now, although I do plan on getting a 70-200. Other than that, this is a lens for me to have that's decent and will give me a nice long reach when I choose to go down to the beach and try and get some good surf photos, or try my hand a bit at birding now and then.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 17, 2014)

Drizzt321 said:


> I can certainly live with it, especially since I don't _have_ anything longer than the 135L right now, although I do plan on getting a 70-200. Other than that, this is a lens for me to have that's decent and will give me a nice long reach when I choose to go down to the beach and try and get some good surf photos, or try my hand a bit at birding now and then.


You're certainly an ideal customer for this lens! If I was still in that boat, I'd jump on this in a heartbeat.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 17, 2014)

weixing said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Kiboko said:
> ...


I guess I didn't explain myself well... Lenses are always sharper on the FF cameras, but there is more reach with crop and when at the long end of the lens, more pixels on target with a crop camera than a FF camera. If it is a really soft lens it may resolve LESS detail on a crop camera than on a FF camera, but if it is a reasonable lens (or especially a sharp lens) it may resolve more detail on a crop camera that a FF camera...

From what I have seen so far of this lens, it seems to be somewhere between reasonable and sharp and I would guess that it would resolve more detail on a crop camera than a FF camera.... but that's just a guess. When mine comes I will find out for sure..... but one thing seems fairly certain, the 150-600 has to be better than my rather soft 120-400 from Sigma....


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 17, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > I can certainly live with it, especially since I don't _have_ anything longer than the 135L right now, although I do plan on getting a 70-200. Other than that, this is a lens for me to have that's decent and will give me a nice long reach when I choose to go down to the beach and try and get some good surf photos, or try my hand a bit at birding now and then.
> ...



So far the early stuff is mostly pretty positive, but I'll wait a bit to see some more reviews by a wider selection of people. Also, I'd like to save up a bit first, maybe get the 70-200 f/2.8 IS v2 first.


----------



## jthomson (Jan 17, 2014)

So, just checked and there is no USA availability today.
It does appear to be in stores in Europe, although the European launch date was never announced.


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 17, 2014)

jthomson said:


> So, just checked and there is no USA availability today.
> It does appear to be in stores in Europe, although the European launch date was never announced.



Can I ask you which stores? EU Amazons don't have it and I can't find it on price search engines either.

Anyway, the release in US was probably moved to monday, I guess.


----------



## jthomson (Jan 18, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> jthomson said:
> 
> 
> > So, just checked and there is no USA availability today.
> ...


http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-tamron-150-600mm-f5-6-3-sp-di-vc-usd-lens-canon-fit/p1547626


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 18, 2014)

jthomson said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > jthomson said:
> ...



Well, they're also still preorders 

Anyway I'm happy to see some EU prices. 950 quids means it will be around 1050 Euros and ******* to go down quickly. The street price of the 24-70 VC is now around 800 Euros.


----------



## jthomson (Jan 18, 2014)

http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-tamron-150-600mm-f5-6-3-sp-di-vc-usd-lens-canon-fit/p1547626
[/quote]

Well, they're also still preorders 

[/quote]
Actually the Canon version is in stock


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 18, 2014)

B and H in the United States still list the 150-600 as a pre-order..... but if you sort their lenses by "most popular", the 150-600 comes up as number 25 out of 848 lenses..... not bad for something that hasn't hit the market yet!

Camera Canada also lists it as pre-order...


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 18, 2014)

jthomson said:


> http://www.wexphotographic.com/buy-tamron-150-600mm-f5-6-3-sp-di-vc-usd-lens-canon-fit/p1547626



Well, they're also still preorders 

[/quote]
Actually the Canon version is in stock
[/quote]

My bad, you're actually right


----------



## Roo (Jan 18, 2014)

Available in Oz next month at a recommended retail of au$1399. 

Hmmm.. just in time for the Moomba Masters water skiing and the Australian Grand Prix in March.


----------



## Hannes (Jan 18, 2014)

Kiboko said:


> I had the pleasure of trying one out and using it this afternoon, - it's in the UK shops folks! LCE pricing it at £1170. It was about the same size roughly as my old Canon 100-400 L lens, the weight was much as I expected it to be, - considerable heavier than my current 400 f5.6L, but not a problem, I hand-held it on a 7D to take a number of shots, it felt nicely balanced and the IS worked well. It focused very swiftly without hunting despite fading light. In short, I want one! But here's the dilemma. I've been told that if I use it on a F/F body the images might be soft at the edges. Someone else said there could be distortion at the edges of the images used on a F/F. Both advised that being an independent brand it might be better to use it on a crop body, despite perhaps, a lower IQ and/or more noise from a cropped sensor. Even more disappointing was the advice to go for the proprietary brand equivalent-range lens on a crop body rather than risk the Tamron, - and this from a sales rep. who was going to be selling it! Whilst I could happily accept the advice to go for the crop body, (if I was really to gain from that, - greater reach but more noise or lower ISO ceiling as against possible soft edges or distortion using a F/F body), being advised that the manufacturers' own lens would be a better bet in respect of IQ (at double the cost) deflated me somewhat, given the hype been given to this lens, and the affordable price. And the sales reps. advising me hadn't tried it for themselves of course. Indeed they might not have personally tried similar long lenses on both crop and F/F bodies to be able to justify their contention. Would be interested in other's ideas on this, before I commit!



This seems to be the standard LCE standpoint on third party glass


----------



## candc (Jan 21, 2014)

i pre-ordered one from bhphoto about a week ago, the item is now listed as available march 31? i guess whatever they had in stock went out to those on the list before me and now i have to wait til the next batch arrives?


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 21, 2014)

candc said:


> i pre-ordered one from bhphoto about a week ago, the item is now listed as available march 31? i guess whatever they had in stock went out to those on the list before me and now i have to wait til the next batch arrives?


Yeah, till last Thursday (16 Jan) I remember seeing the availability as 17th January 2014 ... when I come back to check on it on the 17th Jan, it said 21st March 2014 ... even in Japan Amazon, it is showing the lens availability, for shipment, after 1 to 3 months ... a bit strange ... possible manufacturing delays?


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 21, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > i pre-ordered one from bhphoto about a week ago, the item is now listed as available march 31? i guess whatever they had in stock went out to those on the list before me and now i have to wait til the next batch arrives?
> ...



Available for preorder on Amazon UK (1150£) and Amazon DE (1222€ - weird price). In stock at Amazon DE via 3rd party seller for 1299€.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 21, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > candc said:
> ...


Yeah, I just saw that, but he's got "only 5 in stock" for Canon mount ... and the pre-order ones are charging EUR 1399 for Nikon and Sony.
http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1/278-8776059-9711608?__mk_de_DE=%C3%85M%C3%85%C5%BD%C3%95%C3%91&url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Tamron%20150-600%20VC


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 21, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > Rienzphotoz said:
> ...



No surprise, 3rd party teles are often cheaper in Canon mount. 

Also, the price is going to go down fast after the first wave of preorders and early adopters has been served. The 24-70 VC is now around 800€ vs 999€ at the time of launch. 

EU Amazons are also a bit weird about lens pricing. Sometimes you find insanely good deals, some other times they're out of the world. I'm curious to see the real street price of this lens, i.e. when most small online retailers start having it in stock.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 21, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > i pre-ordered one from bhphoto about a week ago, the item is now listed as available march 31? i guess whatever they had in stock went out to those on the list before me and now i have to wait til the next batch arrives?
> ...


I think it's lack of stock... This lens appears to be wildly sucessful. I bet they didn't plan for it to sell so well.


----------



## HankMD (Jan 21, 2014)

candc said:


> i pre-ordered one from bhphoto about a week ago, the item is now listed as available march 31? i guess whatever they had in stock went out to those on the list before me and now i have to wait til the next batch arrives?


Right now I only see that date given for the Nikon version, none for EF mount.


----------



## candc (Jan 21, 2014)

spoke with someone in the buying dept at bhphoto, said they did get a shipment in that went out to the first ones on the pre-order list, they are expecting another shipment in by the end of the month but don't know the quantity if it will cover all the backorders.

looks like this lens will be in short supply for a while


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 21, 2014)

candc said:


> spoke with someone in the buying dept at bhphoto, said they did get a shipment in that went out to the first ones on the pre-order list, they are expecting another shipment in by the end of the month but don't know the quantity if it will cover all the backorders.
> 
> looks like this lens will be in short supply for a while



Same situation in Canada. This month's shipment is all again, and almost all of next month's shipment is presold. Tamron is going to move a LOT of these.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 22, 2014)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > spoke with someone in the buying dept at bhphoto, said they did get a shipment in that went out to the first ones on the pre-order list, they are expecting another shipment in by the end of the month but don't know the quantity if it will cover all the backorders.
> ...


I posted this in the other thread:
My ex-boss just emailed me again a few minutes ago, saying that the price is now JPY 123800 (US$1188) with one week delivery ... earlier it was JPY 107,820 (US$ 1036), but they changed the delivery timing as 1 to 3 months.


----------



## Roo (Jan 22, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> 
> 
> > candc said:
> ...



You guys are getting me worried that it won't get here mid next month or if it does it will be a higher price than I've been told by the distributor has told me  damn damn damn


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 22, 2014)

Roo said:


> Rienzphotoz said:
> 
> 
> > TWI by Dustin Abbott said:
> ...


Mine is shipped today from Camera Canada..... But they said that the entire shipment is gone to pre-orders....

The demand for this lens seems to be far exceeding what Tamron had estimated....
Same situation in Canada. This month's shipment is all again, and almost all of next month's shipment is presold. Tamron is going to move a LOT of these.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 22, 2014)

Guess what I am not going to get my Tamron 150-600 VC any time soon ... just got an email from my ex-boss who was supposed to order and bring it with him told me that the seller (on Amazon Japan) is now shipping only after 1 to 3 months later ... word has it that he sold his stock to people who were willing to pay more. :'(


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 22, 2014)

I stopped in at my local camera store (large national chain here in Canada) and asked about the 150-600.. The fellow said that I could pre-order it and that delivery would be early next week. I asked why, being as everyone else seems to be sold out until march, and they told me that they were Tamron's number 1 dealer in Canada...

I looked around the store and did not see ANY Tamron lenses for sale..... I checked later on the web for stock... out of about 30 stores in Canada, only five or six stock any Tamron lenses, and of those that do, only about 4 lenses are mentioned.... everything else is special order... Number one and prefered seems like a dubious claim, particularly when the Best Buy just down the road has a dozen lenses....

I also know someone who pre-ordered the GoPro 3+ through them and was also told the same story. I had mine 2 months ahead of her and they were availiable EVERYWHERE else first.. 

Moral of the story, never beleive a salesman at H***Y's Camera.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 22, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> I stopped in at my local camera store (large national chain here in Canada) and asked about the 150-600.. The fellow said that I could pre-order it and that delivery would be early next week. I asked why, being as everyone else seems to be sold out until march, and they told me that they were Tamron's number 1 dealer in Canada...
> 
> I looked around the store and did not see ANY Tamron lenses for sale..... I checked later on the web for stock... out of about 30 stores in Canada, only five or six stock any Tamron lenses, and of those that do, only about 4 lenses are mentioned.... everything else is special order... Number one and prefered seems like a dubious claim, particularly when the Best Buy just down the road has a dozen lenses....
> 
> ...


 ;D ;D ;D .. I can understand that salesmen have to BS sometimes to make a living, but to say that they are Tamron's "number 1 dealer" when he can't even support it with decent amount of Tamron products is pretty stupid ... maybe he's a newbie salesman who hasn't mastered the art of BSing ;D


----------



## Roo (Jan 23, 2014)

Pre-ordered today  $1249.95 and will be delivered middle of next month when it goes on sale. Better price than I was expecting as the local distributor said less than $1399 and another retailer confirmed $1400 as their price.


----------



## mpphoto (Feb 5, 2014)

I was going to wait for the price to drop below $1,000, but after seeing the different reviews and photos taken with this lens, I am considering paying the early adopter cost.

It's out of stock at both B&H and Adorama (and probably everywhere else). Has anyone heard any dates for when supplies will be replenished, or have any idea how long the waiting lists are?


----------



## candc (Feb 5, 2014)

mpphoto said:


> I was going to wait for the price to drop below $1,000, but after seeing the different reviews and photos taken with this lens, I am considering paying the early adopter cost.
> 
> It's out of stock at both B&H and Adorama (and probably everywhere else). Has anyone heard any dates for when supplies will be replenished, or have any idea how long the waiting lists are?


I ordered mine from b&h about 1-14 and got it yesterday so I am guessing 2-3 wks if you order now


----------

